

The top Wikipedia articles of 2012 are revealed - missy
http://hexus.net/business/news/internet/49765-the-top-wikipedia-articles-2012-revealed/

======
lostlogin
I would never have guessed that list - I would have guessed news events,
historical background to events etc rather than movies and pop culture.
Obviously not everyone use Wikipedia like me.

